# Siren's Ultrasound pictures 5 pups!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY we did an ultrasound to confirm Siren's pregnancy and she has at least 5 pups!! I don't want a large litter and 5-6 would be perfect! Here is some video and pictures of the little babies. :woof:

Some video where you can see the pup moving





two pictures


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

soooo cute!! We just dropped 11 pups on the 13th...9 boys 2 girls from Freebie x Colonel


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome ! Who was she bred to again ?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BF That is awesome! Congrats and post pictures!! 
David she was bred to Monsoon


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like siren she is an awesome dog.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> BF That is awesome! Congrats and post pictures!!
> David she was bred to Monsoon


<--- oh oh Wants wants wants!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Swwwwwweeeeeeeeet


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa I saw these on FB, I am super super happy can't wait to see these pups


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I didnt comment the other day but I did look at the photo and was thinking just that, shes only got about 5 pups in there. Thats a litter you'll have no problem keeping. I love litters of 5, they are the best; but I like to keep all my dogs if I can, 8s to much but 5 is good!...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!! Good news :woof:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

good girl siren.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great news! Glad you don't have to wonder anymore!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeaa!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I really like siren she is an awesome dog.


huh so just the bitch huh.....



Firehazard said:


> I didnt comment the other day but I did look at the photo and was thinking just that, shes only got about 5 pups in there. Thats a litter you'll have no problem keeping. I love litters of 5, they are the best; but I like to keep all my dogs if I can, 8s to much but 5 is good!...


I am really hoping for females and at least one male for Holly  5 pups is a great number and I can keep at least 2 and I pretty much have homes for the others so it is a great number! I wanted more than 4 but not more than 6 or 7 so this is great news! Now I am just wondering what colors we are going to get this should be interesting.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Wow.!! Thats so awesome. You really got it goin on ever there huh?
Cant wait to see what comes out :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAHOOOOOOO i love puppies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya 5 is good! Just enough to have a selection, but not to many to find homes


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ya 5 is good! Just enough to have a selection, but not to many to find homes


:rofl::clap::clap: if not keep em all


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> :rofl::clap::clap: if not keep em all


She can keep all but one... Hes MINE 

There are 11 females running this house and poor Jeremy (husband) has no one but Snoop. Those boys need some back up.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> <--- oh oh Wants wants wants!!!


Me too send a male my way


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome! congrats!!! I cannot wait to see this litter, oh sooo curious! x3


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> :rofl::clap::clap: if not keep em all


Thats what i am talking about. Greed is a good thing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I plan on keeping a few but 5...... OMGosh! lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay! So glad you put an end to your worries. 

Suzanne! It's been too long since we last talked! I didn't know it was coming up that soon! If you get to see this, I'll be giving you a call tomorrow. We need to catch up.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay! :woof:
Can't wait to see them!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I plan on keeping a few but 5...... OMGosh! lol


:goodpost: And this is why you have me  You can tell everyone "yes I own the whole litter, half is on my California yard" LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO yes I have taken over Holly's yard and claimed it as "offspring of Siren"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am secretly building a Siren Offspring army  CRAP! Now my secret is out! 

*This thread will self destruct in 5 seconds*


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

That's cool! Yet kind of creepy to look at.

Good luck with her!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am secretly building a Siren Offspring army  CRAP! Now my secret is out!
> 
> *This thread will self destruct in 5 seconds*


Muhaaaaaa! lol I alwasy said if Tempest's mom was still alive I would have bred her back to Monsoon and created my own Army of blue dogs!! :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Muhaaaaaa! lol I alwasy said if Tempest's mom was still alive I would have bred her back to Monsoon and created my own Army of blue dogs!! :rofl:


:goodpost: See this is why we like each other! We both have dreams of dog armys. Who thinks of that! Us thats who lmao:roll:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm way late,sorry ain't been on the puter for about a week.

Yay Lisa!!!!!I can't wait to see what these pups look like.I'm very curious!!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

monsoon is killer too =p


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost: See this is why we like each other! We both have dreams of dog armys. Who thinks of that! Us thats who lmao:roll:


If I find a perfect breeding that produces dogs like a litter of Siren or Tempest, yes I would keep the whole litter and have an army of them! lol 
I would go to an agility show or Obedience show and take up half the entries! That is my dream anyway!


----------

